# Unofficial milk records...what do you think?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep daily record of what my girls' out put is by measuring by cup...I do have a digital scale to weigh milk but using this way of measuring output is quicker and easier :wink: 

I have charts made up for each month similar to a calendar...I milk 2x a day when kids are gone at around 8 weeks, before that I milk once a day from around 3 weeks.
Heres what output I've gotten from each of my 3 does.

Binkey, 6th freshening 2/2/12
I milked once a day from 3/7 to 4/18 then went to 2 x a day
Her out put so far at just under 6 months fresh has been 51 Gallons
I weighed a gallon of milk and it weighs 8.6 lbs so Binkey has put out 438lbs in the 4 months and 3 weeks that I've been milking her.

Penny , 2nd freshening 3/8/12
She had quads and I didn't start to milk her until she was 10 weeks fresh, her daughter I retained was still on her too. I separate at night and currently tape her teats thru the day.
Since May 17...she's produced 19 gallons, 163 lbs

Whimsey 5th freshening in April
I got her as she was in process of drying off and started milking her as often as 3x a day to bring her production up.
I've not tallied her out put yet but she's currently giving an 1/8th cup under a quart with twice a day milking :greengrin: 

What do you think of output? I'd really like to try and manage a 1 day milk test.... with these amounts, is it worth it?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are really amazing numbers! You have some super productive girls! I milk 2 does in the mornings only ..(ND's) and get a quart + everyday. It's more than we drink, but I put the rest in the freezer, make yogurt, and feta.. and fro-yo. You really should do milk testing..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Liz, that's really cool that you keep such great records of milk production! I am determined to do that next year. Right now I just know about how much each of my ND girls make every morning. But it's not exact... Speaking of milk testing, I've been contemplating doing a one day milk test on my girls next year. But it may be a little hard to find someone in my area to do this for me So, maybe I'll just keep my own records.. I have to admit, milk production is the most important thing to me to have in a herd of goats. That, and the goats personality Man, I love it when they make a lot of milk! I'm slowly trying to build up my herd with excellent producers. And already have a few does that I'm very pleased with in that department. Do you mind if I share each of my girls milk production from one day?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Emma...you go right ahead! I'd like to be able to do comparrisons with what my does gives with what yours or anyone elses give as well! I think it would be a neat thing to see..."un officially"


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Liz, I definitely think that those numbers would earn your girls stars... Definitely worth going for a one day test!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*My Girls Production*

Thanks Liz!! Here are my unofficial records of what my does each make in a day (not sure exactly how long I've been milking them, but can look that up).

Jasmine: makes on average, 6 cups of milk per milking. Although at her peak, she gave me 8! Man, I love this girl!! I think I need to keep another baby from her all right..

Stardust: makes on average, 4 cups per milking. Her peak was 6 cups. This is Jasmine's daughter from a few years ago.

Honeysuckle: makes on average, 3.8 cups per milking. Her peak is 4 cups. She is a first freshener. I am quite pleased with her, as far as FF's go..

These are my (very) unofficial milk records from my girls. What do you think of the girls, production wise? Would it be worth it to do a one day milk test? Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Emma...are these with milking once a day or twice a day?
Cause if you are getting 2 quarts out of a nigerian doe with one milking I'd say you better get her on milk test!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great scores everyone!

Gypsy -- 4 cups per milking was her peak. 2 cups per milking is her norm. Milk is much richer than our other does.

Godiva -- 4 to 5 cups per milking was her norm.

Busy Bee -- 3 cups per milking was her peak. We have yet to wean her kids, once we do we'll see her potential (=


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Once a Day*

Liz, I am milking all of my girls just once a day. But plan on weaning the kids soon, and then I'll be milking them twice a day. Yay for milk! I am so happy with Jasmine's milk production! This is her 3rd freshening. I would love to get her on a one day milk test next year!! I will really look into that.. It sounds kind of complex, and it may be nearly impossible to get someone to do this in my area, but I would love to do it. I just have to keep reminding myself to take the milk test situation one step at a time


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm new to milking and it seemed like *everyone* is getting three times what I do! The girls (NDs) get milked once in the morning after being separated from their week old kids overnight. I am getting 3 cups, max, combined. I am pretty sure I am milking the correct part of the goat. :chin: 

10 minutes per goat to get so little! Good thing the milk is so good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RoeDylanda said:


> I'm new to milking and it seemed like *everyone* is getting three times what I do! The girls (NDs) get milked once in the morning after being separated from their week old kids overnight. I am getting 3 cups, max, combined. I am pretty sure I am milking the correct part of the goat. :chin:
> 
> 10 minutes per goat to get so little! Good thing the milk is so good.


Some does will hold back for their kids...I've learned that if I bump and massage and sometimes put a few extra alfalfa pellets or crushed cubes in the feed pan that they will readily give up their babies breakfast.
Also...I think that capacity/yield will increase with each freshening...the 3 I'm milking are on their 5th, 6th and 2nd freshening, the number of kids they have will also determine their production....the mom of a single will instinctively only produce what that single kid needs..... I started milking once a day a week ago and I'm still getting more thamn I really need, just under 2 quarts a day. :greengrin:


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, Liz. I am trying to be philosophical about this-- we get half a quart per day, but the (human) kids are still on milk strike so we don't need any more right now anyway. They're both first fresheners, I'm a first-time milker, it's Amateur Hour out here. At least it's not January! 

One had triplets on July 10, one twins on July 19th. The babies are not a week old! :roll: Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you separating the kids at night? I don't start milking my does until the kids are a minimum of 3 weeks old and it ensures that all traces of colostrum are out of the udder.... I separate by putting kids in a large dog crate around 8 or 9 pm and usually milk before work at 4:30 am....even on a 7-8 hour fill, I get a good amount. Does reach peak production at 7-8 weeks post kidding


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually have been weighing my milk when I bring it in. I was surprised that two pounds filled more than my quart jar.


----------

